# Can It Be!?



## wheeler4x4 (Mar 17, 2006)

I just looked outside because I couldn't believe what I was hearing from the different medias. 
Low & behold almost 2" so far. They keep teasing us w/the possability of total of 9" !
Guess what we're doing tonite & tomorrow?
They say it's supposed to stop sometime tomorrow afternoon.
I was beginning to think all previous events were just some goofy dream.
It is real light & fluffy for now. Temp is 15F. 
Lets hope it stays cool like this & not warm up.

Already w/school delays @ 7:55pm 1/14


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

sweet!!!!! Looks to be coming this way. Accuweather gives a "Heavy snow warning" for here!!!!!!payup  purplebou


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Send some my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crying: Dont be snow hogs, you know you gotta share with northeast Ohio


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Yup...p!sses me off.. You guys 200 miles away get a good shot and Im sittin here freezin my butt off at 10 below lookin at bare concrete... Send a little to Fargo "donchaknow"


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

And to think I went through all that effort to close our pool this fall.


----------

